# Aladdin - Blu-ray Review



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

redacted


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Thanks for the review. I believe I have this on DVD so it is a must buy for me as well for the blu ray version. Happy to read the video and audio quality are top quality.


----------

